# Silica / Pool filter sand



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Quick Question

I know you can't use it on stingray, but can you use it on pleco???

I forgot and I don't want to look it up on the other forum...


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

why cant they be used on stingrays? just curious.

But I have had no problems with using silica sand for plecos.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I hate this stuff/ and any other type of sand. I would not use it on any fish unless they need a sand bottom. Plus I read this type of sand can cause algae blooms???


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I used it in my 10G planted. Plants did well, to my surprise, just about any kind. 

I did not have any algae problem either, except the hair algae that were growing around java moss but that occurred on all other tanks, those with eco-complete.

so I liked the pool sand, the only thing I didn't like about it was it blows around too easily, but much better than play sand.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hitch said:


> why cant they be used on stingrays? just curious.
> 
> But I have had no problems with using silica sand for plecos.


because silica is sharp and not smooth..

it will scratches stingray's bottom...


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I use pool filter sand with plecos and have no problems. That said, I saw a really nice setup at a friend's today which used the reptile sand for a substrate. It was a nice tannish red colour and he said it was really round so it couldn't scratch fish.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

pool sand is fine for plecs and stingrays. 

It sometimes causes algal problems because silicates encourage the growth of nuisance algaes.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> It sometimes causes algal problems because silicates encourage the growth of nuisance algaes.


Ya, my tank had uncontrolable algal problems, until I changed the substrate.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> pool sand is fine for plecs and stingrays.
> 
> It sometimes causes algal problems because silicates encourage the growth of nuisance algaes.


So I was not off LOL


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> pool sand is fine for plecs and stingrays.
> 
> It sometimes causes algal problems because silicates encourage the growth of nuisance algaes.


silica / pool sand is NOT fine with stingray...

I read it in monsterfishkeepers.com, it hurts the ray, because its sharp


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> silica / pool sand is NOT fine with stingray...
> 
> I read it in monsterfishkeepers.com, it hurts the ray, because its sharp


You are right but that site is crap IMHO!!!!!

bunch of morons who think they are god gifts to fish LOL

great place to get flammed though


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> You are right but that site is crap IMHO!!!!!
> 
> bunch of morons who think they are god gifts to fish LOL
> 
> great place to get flammed though


then go try it with a stingray


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> then go try it with a stingray


WTF does that mean?

I said you are right they should not be kept with that sand.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> WTF does that mean?
> 
> I said you are right they should not be kept with that sand.


oops!

SORRY!

I misread your message!!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I think someone else also had the same opinion here, and took a close up pictures of the pool sand found in GTA area. Actually, it had no sharp edges and much more round than any other substrate you could find. 

So I think pool filter sand is generally safe, but those silica sand for construction use of course is not.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Pool sand is usually a rounded shape as its used in filters so that there's uniform passage of fluids through it. Safe.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

i agree, but i instead of sand i use fine gravel wich i picked up at pj's. Looks just like sand but very very small bits of gravel and they are smooth edges so not hurting fish.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

it depends on the brand name you're buying really.

people always say pool filtered sand is the best and to never use silica sand. but most...if not all pool filtered sand and is actually made of quartz (aka silica).

what you need to look out for is how sharp the actual grains of sand are and if they run smooth in your hands/when you pinch them.

i blindly bought a bag of pool filtered sand that ended up being much sharper than my bag of "silica sand" bought from home depot.

if you want to play it safe you can pick up some 3m colorquartz s-grade. i hear no complaints with that. look up durock, they have about $1/lb.

another sand you could try is play sand. but you're stuck with one colour, and is a little finer than most, meaning that when your fish scuffle through the sand it's easier for it to get into your filter.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i found when i had plecs in my tank with sand they made a big mess of it. no biggy if you don;t have plants and keep the filter intake a few inches up from the bottom. i do have a lot of algea in my tank though. just the green stuff on the glass. i never thought of the sand being it's cause but it very well could be.
mfk is awesome btw. i've been a member there for years. some of the people are fairly passionate about their fish and water conditions but you'll find that on any aquarium site with a lot of members. i like this site better now though. smaller amounts of people mean you get to know peoples personalities better and it's nice that the other members are somewhat local to me


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> i found when i had plecs in my tank with sand they made a big mess of it. no biggy if you don;t have plants and keep the filter intake a few inches up from the bottom. i do have a lot of algea in my tank though. just the green stuff on the glass. i never thought of the sand being it's cause but it very well could be.
> mfk is awesome btw. i've been a member there for years. some of the people are fairly passionate about their fish and water conditions but you'll find that on any aquarium site with a lot of members. i like this site better now though. smaller amounts of people mean you get to know peoples personalities better and it's nice that the other members are somewhat local to me


Truee monsterfishkeepers has more quantity but we have more quality


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

shark said:


> Truee monsterfishkeepers has more quantity but we have more quality


 yup, that's right


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> mfk is awesome btw. i've been a member there for years. some of the people are fairly passionate about their fish and water conditions but you'll find that on any aquarium site with a lot of members. i like this site better now though. smaller amounts of people mean you get to know peoples personalities better and it's nice that the other members are somewhat local to me


You can say what you want just like I did and you will never change my mind on that one.

There are far better sites then MFK. You just have to know where to look.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

MFK is just a site that generalize of all the monster fish..

but

if you only like certain type of fish and animals, there are site that specific talk about those individual

like GTA-aquaria... base on the people living within GTA... You won't see someone from United Kingdom come visit us


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That reptile stuff that was reddish is really nice stuff. Its marketed for river turtles and the like. Its pretty heavy too which I like but a bit $$ If i am thinking of the right stuff. 

Its made nice and round and soft to avoid any impaction in the turtles which is always nice since they like to eat stuff off the bottom and such


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> That reptile stuff that was reddish is really nice stuff. Its marketed for river turtles and the like. Its pretty heavy too which I like but a bit $$ If i am thinking of the right stuff.
> 
> Its made nice and round and soft to avoid any impaction in the turtles which is always nice since they like to eat stuff off the bottom and such


Can you please post the name of that sand I am very interested in it


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Sure, this is the stuff. (if I am thinking of the same stuff)  If you ever find it in the giant bags lemmie know

http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=323


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Sure, this is the stuff. (if I am thinking of the same stuff)  If you ever find it in the giant bags lemmie know
> 
> http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=323


Thanks I will see if that can be possible LOL If I do I will let you know


----------

